# June photo contest - Resubmit



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha in her pool. Gracie had just stole her ball...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker............


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> WHOOPS! Sorry guys!!! I was trying to move a post and accidently deleted the entire thread!!!!


Sounds like something I would do.:doh::no:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sprinkler fun!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly's very first jump into the pool! Even cat Jenny was so impressed and watching this new creature for such a long time that I was still able to go upstairs into the kitchen, grabbed the camera and took this photo...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> WHOOPS! Sorry guys!!! I was trying to move a post and accidently deleted the entire thread!!!!


::

:worthless

paco is having fun in the sea


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jax:


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tyson's first time at the lake this spring


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

*June photo contest*


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's version of water fun


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

noah n scout


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Beau in the Keys


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, these pictures are all so great! I wish I had a good water one of Ranger but he just likes to wade in up to his belly and then walk back out!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish I had one, too! Lacey is SUCH a princess as she won't even get her paws wet! (Although, I must say I'm tempted to get a kiddie pool and "gradually" introduce her to it!) :uhoh:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is going to be HARD to pick one . . .


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful Pictures everbody!

Here is Sadie after a dip in the pool.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

The after swim shake! McKenzie & Samson


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

julinem said:


> The after swim shake! McKenzie & Samson


THis is great. Not often you get both doing this at the same time.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is gonna be a tough one!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska diving:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow likes her baby pool!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

This is Bella trying to run her self dry after splashing around at the sea.

Looks like a character in a film, but can't think what one.........


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Look, Mom! It's a pool, it's a mud puddle - it's the best thing ever!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey returning with his bumper


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Ellesimmo said:


> This is Bella trying to run her self dry after splashing around at the sea.
> 
> Looks like a character in a film, but can't think what one.........


It's Bo Derek in the movie 10...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's one of Sam having a ball swimming in a pond in Texas with a big smile on his face:


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

janine said:


> It's Bo Derek in the movie 10...


I was thinking Pamela Anderson in Baywatch 


My wife thinks one of the Gremlins


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

A picture where I was able to get Reno, Austin and Lincoln together...splashing about the water.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie's first trip to doggie beach.


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's Hurley attempting to help me water the plants!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith & her vacation buddy Bunker sharing a smile while playing in the ocean in the OBX


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

Trying to lure Sophie into her baby pool! She'd just grab the treats and run hahaha


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Look, Mom! It's a pool, it's a mud puddle - it's the best thing ever!


 
Looks like he's training to be a navy seals lol


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's Tess taking a shower before she goes swimming, like a lady should...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's Molson getting a drink and cooling off with the sprinkler today!


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

*My ^Boys^*

This is ^Tucker^ diving in with ^Mulligan^ looking on. The tennis ball is in the pool... Wish I would of had a way to enter him into one of those dock diving contest...he would fly almost all the way across the pool


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tucker: "A tennis ball need help - I am there in no time!" :--big_grin:


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

*Crockett*

Crockett, loving the river and his ball!


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Charlie having a cool down after his walk!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is Honey at the beach last summerwhen water on Gulf shores was very clean.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper: 
So what's wrong with burying a box turtle in the creek????????

Chance:
I'll help muddy the waters and let's see how long it takes her to "save" it.


----------

